# Best way to search on this site?



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Nov 14, 2018)

I don't see any search boxes. Am I not looking correctly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I don't see any search boxes. Am I not looking correctly?


I think you need to upgrade and pay the fee to search.
Platinum Membership Upgrade

I should be a moderator.


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I don't see any search boxes. Am I not looking correctly?


*Upgrade.*

*The second way is to close your eyes and feel the " Heat " after *
*a TRUTHFUL post or response.....*


----------

